# Panoxyl effects on cloths



## pnf (May 17, 2006)

I've had a spotty back for many year and although I have tried to keep it clean this seems to have had little effect in stopping them develop. However, recently I got some Panoxyl 10%, i have put this on after showering in the morning and after a few weeks most of the spots have gone so I'm really happy. But in the process I have ruined several shirts the Panoxyl has bleached/changed the colour of them where the touch my back and the cream.

Has anyone else had this problem? if I swop to a cream with a lower % of peroxide will it keep the spots away and not effect my cloths?

Any advice welcome as it could be an expensive way of having a spot free back.

Thanks


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I had it with the 10% stuff!

Wash my face before bed, wake up in the morning and my pillow is bleached :laugh:

You can try the 5% ive not tried it yet :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

5% stuff is just as bad mate. Get some cheap sheets, towels, shirts when using it.


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

iv got the 5% stuff as of yet not had any probs with clothes at all ?


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

You might want to try Quinoderm 10. It also contains Benzoyl Peroxide at 10%, but is a heavy cream that dries very quickly, compared with Panoxyl which is a more viscous gel.

I've not had fabric bleaching problems using it...


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

What colour did it bleach the clothes?

Just asking as some of my clothes have like bright orange marks in patches. Couldnt work out why and I am thinking it could be my acne cream (Duac)


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

As it's bleaching the fabric, the colour depends on the colour of the fabric dye, not the cream.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

One of my grey t-shirts i wear for bed is bright orange around the shoulders from the 10% stuff, looks funky


----------



## mtb (Feb 27, 2007)

acne.org recommends 2.5%


----------



## pnf (May 17, 2006)

Yes the cloths have turned an orange colour, seems worse on shirts that are green and blue.

Thanks for your comments and suggestions.


----------

